# Insulating thin steel RF smoker?



## 2cold2smoke (Oct 30, 2017)

Last Fall I picked up a used RF that was constructed from 1/16" thin steel for $350. It was build in 2013 by a local builder that now makes them out of 1/4" steel using same dementions for $1,500. 
The Cooking chamber is 22"x30" with three slide out racks. I've only been using the middle and lower rack. Have removed the top rack for space. Fire box is 16"x16" and also constructed from same 1/16" thin steel.  It's been a great smoker so far during the summer. It has been holding temps where I want them using select sized split wood logs but I need to be on top of feeding the fire to maintain temp or else temps will drop very fast. I've not used it during winter and can only imagine it would just eat up wood to maintain cooking temps due to it being thin wall steel. 

Modifications I'd like to make to this smoker:


RF baffle- I've recently dropped a 3/16" steel plate inside cooking chamber on top of the RF baffle plate. This worked well during my last rib cook. Usually just open chamber door to spritz ribs a couple times. It only dropped 15 degrees but quickly stabilized once door was closed. Having the extra thick heated steel plate helped. 

Cooking Chamber- I'd like to insulate outside of cooking chamber with a fire blanket. I have a heavy duty sewing machine and just purchased some fire resistant canvas material in black that is Rated for 800 degrees. I'll be covering the fire blanket with this new black material and sewing it with Kevlar thread. May need to rivet this insulated cover to my cooking chamber. 

Fire Box- I'm thinking of welding 3/16" plate steel to the outside of fire box. Might just build a new door out of 1/4" plate.


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 30, 2017)

I would run the numbers on the firebox first, seems kind of small after you add in a grate, ashpan etc., before buying supplies. 



Plenty of help on here dealing with feldons calc. Your cc wrap will definitely help, several people here have done that mod with their char griller, looks efficient.  You could always throw another blanket on top if it gets real cold and windy.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmm.. To bad you couldn't build a shed for it that was insulated. Just have the stack out the top..


----------



## scott m (Dec 12, 2017)

I used a cheap welding blanket from Menard's when cooking in 11F snowy weather.  It did a great job.  Make sure there is nothing to snag it on the outside and you can pull it away quickly to vent or take care of something in the cooking chamber.  The blanket was something like $20.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2017)

Bend up some Z-Bar..  fill in between with insulation...   skin with ~20 ish gauge...  You can fasten with self drilling screws....  you can even use metal roofing..  If it floats your boat, go for it...


----------

